# Aerobic studio in Rehab



## flower girl (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Im new to this forum, so let me have the chance to send a big HI to all of you 
Im kinda new also in Egypt, few months ago moved to Rehab..
I wanted to ask anyone if had any experience with the aerobics studio in Mall 1, been there yesterday found closed doors, calling on the phone number they mentioned and no one answers..
Thank you much, have a lovely day


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Aerobics studio in mall 1 - is that the ladies only place on the top floor ???


----------



## flower girl (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes, its on the top floor..


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Always seems empty to me - but then so does Mall 1


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> Always seems empty to me - but then so does Mall 1


I thought it was ladies only. How did you manage to get in? :tongue1:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

aykalam said:


> I thought it was ladies only. How did you manage to get in? :tongue1:


you mean its possible to go inside


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> you mean its possible to go inside


I have no idea: it was you who said it's always empty. How would you know if you can't get in? :confused2:


----------



## flower girl (Jan 16, 2011)

Heheheh yes its possible to get it.. i went there today and they were open..very clean place, the lady at the reception desk speaks english and as I have been told, the instructors also hold classes in english (which for me is very important).. there are morning and evening classes and even children ballet twice a week.. and the prices are very good....Im going to try and let you know how it went


----------

